# Peppermint for IBS-D



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Does anyone take peppermint for IBS-D?I have diahrrea and pain. Would peppermint help me?ThanksAndre


----------



## Curlycritter (Sep 26, 2007)

HiI have a mild case of IBS and i went to my GP about it and for about 2-3months he prescribed me on peppermint capsules, they reduced my toileting from 3times a day to now once aday, most days it isnt solid, rather like toothpaste, but i now only go once a day (when i wake up) lol and it has helped my guts from churning, although it depends what i eat that may agrevate it. I wanna try other methods but i don't know what.but my farts still smell


----------



## tummer06 (Sep 27, 2007)

I find peppermint tea to be quite helpful. There is a tea company called Traditional Medicinals that makes a good stomach tea that has other helpful herbs (can't recall the precise name but easy to find in store).I also carry IBSuppress with me. It is more portable, and helps me when I am running around. I heard that is coming to stores soon, but have been buying it online. Good stuff.


----------



## ibsuppress (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the mention. IBSuppress was developed by IBS sufferers to give us what we need when we are away from home. It is all natural, portable, and can help give sufferers more confidence and control. Check out http://www.ibsuppress.com. We are gearing up now, presenting to retailers. It is a slow process but we will have more news in 2008.We read this board all the time and it has helped us a lot. Big thanks to the entire community - if you want to try the product enter promo code "ibsgroup4b" for free shipping.Thanks!


----------



## Cody C. (Nov 6, 2007)

I drink a glass of warm peppermint tea in the mornings(it's like my coffee lol) and I carry around some altoids during the day. Altoids have a very high peppermint oil content which is what makes them strong. They help manage the pain definitely, but I think I'm addicted to them now


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

I Thought that peppermint oil was only benificial if it could bypass the stomachs acids. In fact it can be quite irritating to the stomach. I've tried the enteric coated peppermint oil capsules. I don't think they worked that well but it could have been other variables as well. I just ended up with menthol ass when I had a BM.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know the sales info for the enteric coated peppermint says it is either more effective or the only way it will be effective.However lots of people get pain relief from peppermint tea and I get quick pain relief from Altoids.I don't know if the enteric coated is more effective, but it is not the one and only form of peppermint oil that works.I've never bothered to spend the money to try it out.I think peppermint is more for the pain than the diarrhea, but it might help with both for some people.K.


----------

